# About Ebola....



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

This really worries me. The precautionary measures being issued by WHO reads like a script for the prevention of flu....which leaves me to believe that they're simply issuing that statement to prevent any panic from the worldwide population. Unless all borders are closed down, how can we possibly prevent its spread to other countries?

My questions are:

What protective gears can we get to somehow protect ourselves? I feel like being paranoid....but on the other hand, if there is a sudden reported case of ebola in our country, at least have something to make it less risky of getting it when one is in public. Where do you get those?

I plan to not go to public places if ever a case is reported, and when I have to (like grocery stores or pharmacy)...I'll go during the time they're likely to be not busy, and at least with a mask and disposable gloves in place.

Anyone have ideas how to go about this? Am I being paranoid?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A little Paranoia is a good thing and has served me well


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm starting preventative behaviors now. The last 2 days I've been out picking up preps I'm running low on and updating my medical kids. 

I've heard Ebola can fester for 3 weeks before showing any symptoms in a person. I know this sounds crazy, but I'm avoiding places with large groups of people. Washing my hands more frequently. Avoiding public restrooms completely. Not bringing my little ones with me when I go out to the stores.

Things I'm prepping with: Chlorine Bleach, Gloves, Respirator Masks, Lysol, Bleach Wipes. Also topping off my food preps and bottled water.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I've sharpened all my knives so I can amputate any infected parts... !???


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

And boy am I glad I prepped The plane carrying the infected American landed to refuel at an airport 2 hours from my house. LOL. Heading to the basement to put my tinfoil hat on now.

Plane carrying American infected with Ebola stops in Maine | Local News - WCVB Home


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Oh no, now Maine has been infected and in two weeks we will start to see cases reported. I guess we should all take a suicide pill to keep Ebola from spreading.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

It is not about being paranoid. its about being prepared in case it does happen. It is better to find out what you need to do now to protect yourself than wait until it is to late. 
there is no vaccine to protect us from this virus so we need to be prepared to not get it. If you do not understand infection control yet it is a good time to start learning. Even in the bible they had rules to follow to keep them selves safe from infection. like burying the dead, and human waste, and washing your hands as well as fully bathing. They understood even then to keep from becoming sick and dying that they needed to keep clean and prevent potential infectious portals from spreading disease that could kill. We have things like gloves, bleach and other cleaners that we can use to kill the virus. 
This is a deadly disease that needs to be stopped before it gets to us. the only way to do that is to isolate it and kill it.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Ebola spreads by direct contact - person to person, not by airborne transmission. You have to touch the person to get it. Furthermore the infective stage is only after symptoms appear. Influenza kills nearly 40,000 people a year in the U.S., and is most infective BEFORE symptoms appear. You have an infinitely higher chance of dying from the flu than from Ebola.

That being said, it is always good to practice good hand hygiene in any and every situation. And for goodness sakes, stop touching your eyes! Cold and flu viruses are easily transmitted from hand to eye.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> Ebola spreads by direct contact - person to person, not by airborne transmission. You have to touch the person to get it. Furthermore the infective stage is only after symptoms appear. Influenza kills nearly 40,000 people a year in the U.S., and is most infective BEFORE symptoms appear. You have an infinitely higher chance of dying from the flu than from Ebola.
> 
> That being said, it is always good to practice good hand hygiene in any and every situation. And for goodness sakes, stop touching your eyes! Cold and flu viruses are easily transmitted from hand to eye.


Yes they say it's not airborne.....but how did doctors contract it? One described as, " Sierra Leone's top ebola doctor," had died. Surely knowing what they're dealing with, these folks took all the right precautionary measures, and yet they succumbed to it.

Maybe they don't know everything there is to know about ebola yet?


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*The Ebola Virus: Candidate for Genetic Mutation?*

The Ebola Virus: Candidate for Genetic Mutation?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Frankly I find some of the posts making fun of people who are concerned about Ebola more then a little asinine and short sighted especially on a prepper forum. 

From what I have heard on TV (for what that is worth), the virus already has muted to a certain extent. Now possibly someone who has started having the symptoms can pass it on to others if they both touch the same object within 2 hours.  When someone has the disease it starts out with muscle aches and an upset stomach. Think someone who was planning on flying somewhere might continue to do so at that point? How many people on that plane could also get infected if the sick person used the bathroom a couple of times, touching the door handle and faucets? 

But don't worry about it, it won't happen. Let's just joke about it. Preppers my hairy behind.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Don't fret Notsoyoung. They'll be the ones to not take this seriously and then when it strikes home scream for somebody - funny they never seem to know just who to call on - to make it all go away.

What's sad is that they totally ignore what is being said in the foreign press How deadly Ebola has spread across the globe: Health officials try to trace 30,000 linked to death of US victim - as Nigerian film star sparks outrage by fleeing Africa first-class in an Ebola mask | Mail Online

If Nigeria is concerned shouldn't the USofA?

And all this horse hockey about it not being airborne is like saying the flu isn't airborne. True the virus can't fly. However let someone hack something up and spit sneeze or vomit and Kattie bar the door we're off to the races. Funny isn't that how the Spanish flu killed so many folks in 1918/19


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Funny thing everyone's been saying it's not airborne, So why does the Canadian Health folks say it is in their data sheet posted by RN.

*In the laboratory, infection through small-particle aerosols has been demonstrated in primates, and airborne spread among humans is strongly suspected, although it has not yet been conclusively demonstrated (1, *


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Good catch, Sarge. I figure if someone can cough it and you can inhale it, then there is a risk. However, it is true that most people who have gotten Ebola are family members who have had close contact with the victim, including washing the body after death (remember that there can be a lot of blood exposure with Ebola.) If it were highly contagious from airborne transmission, I think you would see a whole lot more people being infected. Not to say it can't happen, but close, physical contact is a much higher risk than walking through the room.


----------



## rim (Nov 17, 2012)

ALL fine and dandy except the wife is a RN...ugh


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

*New York patient being tested for Ebola
* 






New York patient being tested for Ebola - CNN.com

Let's hope it's not ebola. We'll know between 24 to 48 hours. 
If it is.....imagine how it could've infected others by now.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

If that man in New York is confirmed to have Ebola....I think it's time to avoid public places (no matter which part of the America you are from). People travel.

Will you start wearing masks at that point?


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Frankly I find some of the posts making fun of people who are concerned about Ebola more then a little asinine and short sighted especially on a prepper forum.
> 
> From what I have heard on TV (for what that is worth), the virus already has muted to a certain extent. Now possibly someone who has started having the symptoms can pass it on to others if they both touch the same object within 2 hours. When someone has the disease it starts out with muscle aches and an upset stomach. Think someone who was planning on flying somewhere might continue to do so at that point? How many people on that plane could also get infected if the sick person used the bathroom a couple of times, touching the door handle and faucets?
> 
> But don't worry about it, it won't happen. Let's just joke about it. Preppers my hairy behind.


Furthermore, making fun of concerned people kinda undermines the serious effort by preppers to have others be aware, and at least be somehow prepared for any catastrophic events. It's making preppers seem like fringe people who shouldn't be taken seriously. That's the stereotype we hope to go away.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I would like to point out that the "Black plague" that wiped out 1/4 or Europe stated out as only being transmitted by flea bites, then it mutated to being airborne. 

Look at the videos of how the health care givers in Africa dress when going in to administer to those afflicted with the disease. So just how did the two Americans catch it? How did the leading expert on the disease for Siera Leone catch it and die? Why go through the extreme measures that they do to transport them? Why is the Air Crew completely isolated from the patients and have their own oxygen supply completely isolated from the patients? It seems to me that just maybe it is a little more contagious then what we are being told.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> It seems to me that just maybe it is a little more contagious then what we are being told.


....or, they don't know enough about it. I guess over-estimating is better than under-estimating.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I have read that researchers have traced HIV in North America back to one gay male who brought it to Canada from Africa back in the late 1970's.
Now look at it.
Those who do not take Ebola seriously are fools.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

» U.S. Health Authorities Concealing Number of Suspected Ebola Victims From Public Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

and they are also testing in Ohio


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A few infections does not a pandemic make.

Those of us on the other side of the fence aren't flat out stating that it isn't a concern.
We are simply reminding everyone to keep their heads.
It is unbelievably easy to whip the masses into a frenzy over things like this.
Heck, people started *killing themselves* when the Large Hadron Collider was to come online to avoid being sucked into a possible black hole.

The prepper mentality has always been to be careful and cautious, not hysterical.
If you are any kind of prepper, you already have what you would need to combat most infections, so the panic we are seeing here is really unwarranted.

Also, the whole debate over whether people should be worried or not stemmed from the discussion about bringing the sick doctors back to the states.
THAT situation was a non-issue, as they are kept under full quarantine. Regardless of the method of transmission, nobody should catch it if all protocols are followed.

Now, as to Joe Q. Publik hopping on a commercial airliner while infected, that has always still been a real possibility.
Don't confuse the two situations.
We, as preppers, are always cautious about these kinds of things, and most of us consider it a possibility.
Just try to keep your cool.
If confirmed cases start to pop up in North America, we should all be ready for it.
But keep in mind that the news exists for ratings now, not journalism.
They will hype everything they can to get that click or that view.

*KEEP
CALM*
and
*BE
PREPARED*


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Female being tested in Ohio is negative for Ebola: Ebola Test Results Negative For 46-Year-Old Woman - WKRN News 2


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Thank you, Kauboy, for your reasonable post. No one is trying to minimize the serious situation with Ebola - just the response that can lead people to irrational fear. Your point about the media hype is so true. Wait until a slow news day and some reporter will latch onto Chagas Disease, Chikungunya Fever, or Dengue Fever, all of which are already in the U.S. We should already know how to protect ourselves, so this is a practice run to review our preps. Consider those of us on the front lines who face unknown risks of infection daily. We don't panic - we use our heads and practice protective measures as we have been trained.

PS: Add plague and hanta virus to the maladies that are present in the US. The media could have a heyday with these. Afterall, plague did wipe out 1/3 of the European population. But.... there is a big difference between having effective treatment and no treatment. Kind of like Ebola - the difference between African cultural practices with marginal treatment/containment, and US medicine with strict quarantine containment and much more comprehensive tracking of contacts.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Good news! The guy in New York tested negative for ebola.

http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/08...rits-ebola-test-results-could-come-wednesday/


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Darn it! I was just getting used to my bleach baths.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

It's to bad some people feel that Ebola is the joke of the year. Wonder who's going to be laughing when they watch someone they love die from it because they were too hard headed to take the precautions to prevent it from happening? 
Learning about your enemy is the first step in defeating it. If You don't understand this disease or others that can spread through a community if people do nothing to prevent it, then you are just asking to be one of the victims. 
Why not stop the joking around and make sure you and those you love are prepared to avoid this disease? Things you should be doing now are the same things needed to avoid the yearly viruses spread around. Wash your hands, avoid crowded public places, no physical contact with others outside your family unit (hand shakes, hugs, pat on the butt- what ever). Keep your environment clean, eat healthy and pray to what ever God you believe in that you and yours stay healthy. 

If you can not contribute to a conversation in a productive way, why comment? Why put people down and treat them like idiots just because they have a valid concern and want to protect themselves? I thought we were here to learn from each other and find the support we need to survive what ever comes in the future. Was I wrong?


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

I was watching one of the morning news shows today and they said something that clicked in my brain and gave me an "uh oh" moment. They were comparing the fascination and news coverage of the Ebola breakout to 2001's Summer of shark bites ... anyone remember what happened the following month? Now don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to connect imaginary dots but that particular comparison just gave me pause. Stay safe folks; from this, that or the other thing(s) out there!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If Ebola is not much of a concern, why do the medical people helping the infected wear full "space suits"? Why did the jet that brought the two Americans back here have a complete isolation chamber built in it?

How do we know what infectious diseases the illegals are bringing with them across the southern border? We do know they are bringing TB. What else?

We live in a rural area, I'm not worried about us personally. And I refuse to worry about anyone else outside my family.
Y'all might better pay attention, however.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll be concerned about it if it starts to spread. until then it is under control of the experts who know how to best handle it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If Ebola is not much of a concern, why do the medical people helping the infected wear full "space suits"? Why did the jet that brought the two Americans back here have a complete isolation chamber built in it?
> 
> How do we know what infectious diseases the illegals are bringing with them across the southern border? We do know they are bringing TB. What else?
> 
> ...


Not a soul on this board has ever said that the Ebola virus is not a concern at all.
Nobody has tried to play down its infectiousness.
What we've been saying is, the ones in quarantine are not a threat to the rest of the population.
That's all.

Any that come across the border, or arrive on commercial airliners, will certainly be a threat.
But, so far every single person who's been tested has proven negative.
"Concern" and "worry" are two different things.
There should be obvious *concern* given over a virus that hemorrhages blood from the body.
But until even a single case is confirmed to have arrived on our shores unannounced, there is little reason to *worry*.


----------



## cudruln (Jul 12, 2013)

Cdc director said in a recent news report that the ebola outbreak is unprecedented. Also that it's going to take a minimum of 3-6 months to get the current outbreak under control. I think that it is being under played majorly in the USA.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Had to smile when I read this:
"This is something that has made our job most difficult," Dr. Nyenswah said. "The population here is asking, 'You said there was no cure for Ebola, but the Americans are curing it?'"

America has always lead the world in medical advancement due to our outstanding system. While not prefect it tops the world and has been muched off of by the rest of the world.
If a person with a serious diseases has little hope , and there is an experimental drug that has any chance of working . I feel they have a right to be the ginny pig if they so choose. Amazes me how Obama and all these self idiots can make a bigger deal out of the drug than it is.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

2 new cases in Benin


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The CDC has set up rooms to quarantine people suspected of having Ebola in 20 U.S. Airports with a medical staff standing by. For something that we shouldn't worry about it looks like they are spending allot of money in an attempt to keep it out of our country.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Ebola's spread to US is 'inevitable' says CDC chief

I guess now we should start to worry. CDC says spread to US is inevitable.


----------



## cudruln (Jul 12, 2013)

It has brought life to my wife's eyes. She has finally learned why I have been doing my thing for some years. In the past few weeks she has been doing more prepping than I have and is always asking questions about what else we can do to make sure we are as prepared as possible. 

Back to topic though...... I think instead of catching the "infected" people coming in, they should shut down all international contact period. If there is a infected person on a plane, you might as well plan on everybody else being infected on that plane as well. For the sake of the people.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> Ebola's spread to US is 'inevitable' says CDC chief
> 
> I guess now we should start to worry. CDC says spread to US is inevitable.


Yeah... ya know... or not: 4 reasons not to fear Ebola

Also, the only time "inevitable" is used in that article is in this line:


> "It is inevitable that people are going to show up with symptoms. It is possible that some of them are going to have Ebola," said CDC spokesman Tom Skinner.


The laddie(gender appropriate) doth protest too much, methinks.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

BBC News - Ebola crisis: Tom Frieden 'confident' US will not see outbreak

You know I do not for the life of me understand several of you folks.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> BBC News - Ebola crisis: Tom Frieden 'confident' US will not see outbreak
> 
> You know I do not for the life of me understand several of you folks.


You realize that article is about *NOT* seeing an outbreak in the US, right?



> "We do not view Ebola as a significant danger to the US because it is not transmitted easily, does not spread from people who are not ill, and because cultural norms that contribute to the spread of the disease in Africa - such as burial customs - are not a factor in the US," Dr Frieden of the CDC told Congress, according to his prepared remarks.
> 
> "We know how to stop Ebola with strict infection control practices which are already in widespread use in American hospitals."


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I would like to point out that this is clearly Bush's fault.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

This from the same people that lost track of live Anthrax and hospitals that have the patient mark which leg appendage that is supposed to be operated on cause they can't seem to figure out which one is which.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> I would like to point out that this is clearly Bush's fault.


And that Obama only found out when he heard it on the news.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

"Monsanto Invests In Ebola Virus With Department Of Defense"

Monsanto, that lovely company that gave the world Agent Orange, Roundup, GMO crops, etc. What could possibly go wrong? :shock:

Monsanto invests in Ebola Virus with DOD


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Prepper Momma quit trying to sanitize everything, your killing yourself and your kids, germs help in a lot of ways. If you want to be a prepper and survive, realize that one day your gonna get dirty, you probably won't do so well mentally or physically because you have no immune system. I have lived in strict poverty as a Marine Infantryman, can't wipe your but can't wash your hands and I am all the better for it. Now go play in the mud and don't use your hand sanitizer after


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

While I agree with your sentiment Jeep, common germs that can boost the immune system if left to fight them in the normal way are quite different from a blood hemorrhaging virus with a 60% mortality rate.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Why the F... are people so worried about Ebola? there is plenty out there that can kill you, and it is here, get off it get real


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm not worried about it at all.
But I'm still not ignorant to the fact that it is a deadly virus, like many MANY others out there.

For perspective, influenza kills 40K people a year, but that's old hat at this point.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Jeep said:


> Why the F... are people so worried about Ebola? there is plenty out there that can kill you, and it is here, get off it get real


I thought that prepping means being prepared, and part of that is being aware of possible danger coming over the horizon. Last week the CDC started setting up quarantine rooms in 20 U.S. Airfields with supplies and medical personnel for people coming into the country with Ebola symptoms. THEY seem to be a little worried about something. I am not saying head for the bunkers and lock yourself down, but I am saying keep a close eye on it and be prepared to react if required.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jeep does have a point. You could pick the ones that would have problems at first on deployments. You knew by their life styles.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Look I worked in the LA county Jail system, where it had forced air, SARS was rampant and we had a substantial population of Asian inmates, and it was around Y2K times. We lived we were ready but it never went anywhere. Worry about your home and then your block, don't waste time on some global threat of some disease. It is small and irrevalant for now worry more about people beheading your ass. Get into reality And that is not to say someone may come to your home and do it but its more realistic than Ebola


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, Jeep, but I can multitask.

It is quite alright to pay attention to several things at once. That we are watching this does not mean we are shaking in our boots.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Notsoyoung said:


> I thought that prepping means being prepared, and part of that is being aware of possible danger coming over the horizon. Last week the CDC started setting up quarantine rooms in 20 U.S. Airfields with supplies and medical personnel for people coming into the country with Ebola symptoms. THEY seem to be a little worried about something. I am not saying head for the bunkers and lock yourself down, but I am saying keep a close eye on it and be prepared to react if required.


That isn't worry. That is concern. Just like us, they "prepare" for threats they think they might face. To them, 20 rooms is enough. That can hardly be interpreted to mean they expect an epidemic.
They are taking steps to be cautious and ready, just in case, the same as we should, but they certainly aren't panicked about it.

Take whatever precautions you feel are necessary for your safety. Nobody is discouraging that. We are just emphasizing the necessity to keep a cool head about it. Jumping on every article about this potential case or that mutation speculation only breeds panic.
We need to stop letting the media govern our thinking.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Gotta take a shot at ya ,Paul-"I'll be concerned about it if it starts to spread. until then it is under control of the experts who know how to best handle it."
Ebola 'Totally Out of Control,' Doctors Without Borders Says - NBC News
It's spreading..and the experts say it's totally out of control.
I say keep your eyes and ears open and watch this one.I've been aware of the Ebola virus since 1994. This is unprecedented.
Reason to Panic? No..there is never any reason to panic. But be aware that this is something new.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> "If the situation continues to deteriorate, the consequences can be catastrophic in terms of lost lives but also severe socioeconomic disruption and a high risk of spread to other countries."
> 
> Chan added that the longer the virus circulated, the more it became a public risk: "Constant mutation and adaptation are the survival mechanisms of viruses and other microbes. We must not give this virus opportunities to deliver more surprises."


Ebola outbreak ?moving faster than efforts to control it,? says WHO chief

Still, I do not see it as a big risk to Western nations; not unless it mutates into an airborne threat. Then, we are in trouble.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Denton said:


> Ebola outbreak ?moving faster than efforts to control it,? says WHO chief
> 
> Still, I do not see it as a big risk to Western nations; not unless it mutates into an airborne threat. Then, we are in trouble.


I see Ebola as just an example of what might be coming down the pike. When the flood of illegal aliens started a couple of months ago I heard that an estimated 1/3 of them had drug resistant TB. They were also bringing in scabies, bacterial pneumonia, measles, chicken pox, and even leprosy. I am not saying to get hysterical about or lock yourself in your basement and never come out, but be aware. Maybe go to Walmart of a drug store and buy some face masks, or maybe laytex gloves.

A large part of the problem IMO is that many folks, including myself, do not trust the mainstream media or the Government to tell us what is going on. Check out multiple sources, even foreign sources like The Guardian or other English news sources, and be prepared. If things started going South I am not sure that the Media/Government would let us know just how bad it was until it was too late.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

There may be a case in Canada now. In Brampton. Likely via the airport I most often travel. I am in medical isolation for medical study over the weekend I will check this out again Monday when I am due ti stay in 10 bed dorm for a week with international travellers


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

new speculation by the experts at the WHO 
Video - Ebola Virus Could Affect 20,000 People in Months - WSJ.com


----------

